# Hidden features



## Macauley

I thought I would make a post for people to share their discoveries on the MK3's hidden features. 
Would love to hear what Audi has kept quite


----------



## Nyxx

*Electric Front Seats.*
When you click on the info for why you would want to £995.00 for them all you get is.
_"Electrical seat adjustment makes adjusting the seat to find an ergonomic seat position easier and enhances seat comfort
Includes adjustment for height, forwards and backwards position and backrest angle"_

Even the manual it's very easy to miss what they really do.

*What you really get is very cool.*
They give the Super Sports seats air pockets. 
You can set up the Lumber support just to your needs, *but what I really like is.....*

The side Bolsters on the seats you can increase so they lock you in place so you have no lateral movement. Once you open your door the air is released. (you cannot hear it)
As soon as you start driving the car the side bolsters fill, locking you in place 

I love them and I had no idea until I read the manual fully.


----------



## powerplay

A couple of things I noticed recently.

The interior lights can be dimmed if you touch and hold. It's in the manual but easily overlooked.

I have the non-smoking pack and as such have a 12v socket in the boot. I thought that was the only socket and only got one in the car if you had the smoking pack, even bought a new electric tyre pump with a longer lead to reach the front while connected in the boot.

Imagine my surprise when I recently just noticed I still had a 12v socket under the arm rest. Doh!!


----------



## can_quattro

Was surprised by this, car will tell you if you leave your phone connected.


----------



## Edinburra

can_quattro said:


> Was surprised by this, car will tell you if you leave your phone connected.


Love it, just as you are about to leave the command kicks in. 8)


----------



## Nyxx

I would love the phone warning as I always leave the phone in the box.
I had a look this morning and could not see it, just read the manual and again could not see it.

I am on a 64 plate has this come in on 17 plate+? or could you do a dummy guide to the options please.

Thank you.


----------



## mustremembermylogin

Nyxx said:


> I would love the phone warning as I always leave the phone in the box.
> I had a look this morning and could not see it, just read the manual and again could not see it.
> 
> I am on a 64 plate has this come in on 17 plate+? or could you do a dummy guide to the options please.
> 
> Thank you.


I think it's a new feature. My first Mk 3 (2015 MY) didn't do this but my new one does... It's quite useful!


----------



## Nyxx

mustremembermylogin said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love the phone warning as I always leave the phone in the box.
> I had a look this morning and could not see it, just read the manual and again could not see it.
> 
> I am on a 64 plate has this come in on 17 plate+? or could you do a dummy guide to the options please.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a new feature. My first Mk 3 (2015 MY) didn't do this but my new one does... It's quite useful!
Click to expand...

Thanks I will stop looking  or would that be a  .....


----------



## mustremembermylogin

It's a shame Audi don't seem to offer updates as there are definitely improvements in the MMI software.

Using Napster, for example, is a lot less 'clunky' than before (although it doesn't improve my music taste!  )


----------



## Matrix

mustremembermylogin said:


> It's a shame Audi don't seem to offer updates as there are definitely improvements in the MMI software.
> 
> Using Napster, for example, is a lot less 'clunky' than before (although it doesn't improve my music taste!  )


Agree major frustration. I want the beeps for speed cameras


----------



## Macauley

can_quattro said:


> Was surprised by this, car will tell you if you leave your phone connected.


That's pretty cool. I can imagine that being useful at times.


----------



## ZephyR2

Hidden features - (or those bits of the manual that no one ever reads) :lol:


----------



## jonstatt

mustremembermylogin said:


> It's a shame Audi don't seem to offer updates as there are definitely improvements in the MMI software.
> 
> Using Napster, for example, is a lot less 'clunky' than before (although it doesn't improve my music taste!  )


So what happens if you choose System Update in the Maintenance settings menu ? Does it always say nothing is available?


----------



## Macauley

I found out about this one online - Holding down on the unlock button on your key will open the driver and passenger window. Holding down on the lock button will close them. You need to be 2m from the vehicle unfortunately. Would have been a useful feature for the summer if you could activate it from a longer range.


----------



## sukrw

This is a good feature but definitely works further than 2m away from the car. I've been over 10m and it still works.


----------



## 4433allanr

Works from well over 10m away, more like 40 on mine.


----------



## Macauley

sukrw said:


> This is a good feature but definitely works further than 2m away from the car. I've been over 10m and it still works.





4433allanr said:


> Works from well over 10m away, more like 40 on mine.


That's good to hear. I thought it was a bit useless from that distance. 
I'm looking forward to trying it out when I pick mine up!


----------



## Mark Pred

sukrw said:


> This is a good feature but definitely works further than 2m away from the car. I've been over 10m and it still works.


I'd say that's very debateable - I had my key fob in my back pocket, sat down in my office at work and unbeknown to me, my windows had now opened. This was on my RS3 BTW. It was only when someone came rushing in to tell me they'd just chased off someone getting into my car that I worked out what had happened. Then with my TTS, I put the keys down in an upstairs room at home - yep, managed to sit down on them and then had a neighbour knock on my door to tell me I'd left my windows open and it was pissing with rain. Thankfully, it had only just started to rain. So, you can keep this little feature Audi. It would be OK if it only worked when in close proximity to the car, but that first instance with my RS3 I was a good 30 yards from the car and not even in a direct line of sight. I turned it off straight away after that, but forgot about it when I got the TTS of course. It's disabled now!


----------



## handyman

Maybe just don't keep sitting on your keys? 

It's not an Audi feature. Both my M235i and Z4 did it too.


----------



## debonair

My JCW plus others had it too. Great feature, never had an issue with it.


----------



## BW57

Macauley said:


> Holding down on the unlock button on your key will open the driver and passenger window. Holding down on the lock button will close them.


Not sure how often I would use this. Given I have a roadster, I'd much rather this feature allowed me to lower/raise the soft-top.


----------



## Macauley

BW57 said:


> Macauley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holding down on the unlock button on your key will open the driver and passenger window. Holding down on the lock button will close them.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how often I would use this. Given I have a roadster, I'd much rather this feature allowed me to lower/raise the soft-top.
Click to expand...

It would be a nice feature to have on those pipping hot days. Just open the windows to let some fresh air in just before you leave the house. Would be nice if you could hold down longer and the roof opens up as well. Maybe on a future model?


----------



## ZephyR2

BW57 said:


> Macauley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holding down on the unlock button on your key will open the driver and passenger window. Holding down on the lock button will close them.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how often I would use this. Given I have a roadster, I'd much rather this feature allowed me to lower/raise the soft-top.
Click to expand...

Checkout Smarttop by Mods4cars - this will do that for you and more. 
TBH I've had the window thing on cars for years and I've probably only used the open function 3 or 4 times. The close function is useful for when you get out and realise you've left the windows open. 
And I don't have a big arse so I've never activated accidentally LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis

I asked about updates at my local dealer last week and was told £84 for the latest software unless a warranty issue then no charge.

They couldn't tell me what was in the updates or if I'd get the noise for arrival at POI which I would like.


----------



## Edinburra

moro anis said:


> I asked about updates at my local dealer last week and was told £84 for the latest software unless a warranty issue then no charge.
> 
> They couldn't tell me what was in the updates or if I'd get the noise for arrival at POI which I would like.


"Couldn't or wouldn't? If the latter, change dealers.


----------



## ZephyR2

moro anis said:


> I asked about updates at my local dealer last week and was told £84 for the latest software unless a warranty issue then no charge.
> 
> They couldn't tell me what was in the updates or if I'd get the noise for arrival at POI which I would like.


Ask them what version of the software will the update take you too. That would be a good indicator of what new functions you might get judging by other posts on here.


----------



## jonstatt

moro anis said:


> I asked about updates at my local dealer last week and was told £84 for the latest software unless a warranty issue then no charge.
> 
> They couldn't tell me what was in the updates or if I'd get the noise for arrival at POI which I would like.


But what happens if you go to Menu , Settings, left button, system settings, system update?


----------



## ZephyR2

It looks for a SD card with some system files on it like map updates, POI like speed cameras or a system update. If they're not there nothing happens.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonstatt

ZephyR2 said:


> It looks for a SD card with some system files on it like map updates, POI like speed cameras or a system update. If they're not there nothing happens.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah okay, so it doesn't download the update online.....just looks for an update already on the SD card. Shame we can't get the files ourselves from somewhere then.....


----------



## Alan Sl

My hidden features are that our Roadster didn't rattle when we first bought it, it does know. Audi were obviously not that good at hiding them in the first place!


----------



## jryoung

BW57 said:


> Macauley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holding down on the unlock button on your key will open the driver and passenger window. Holding down on the lock button will close them.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how often I would use this. Given I have a roadster, I'd much rather this feature allowed me to lower/raise the soft-top.
Click to expand...

On the coupe, if you are parked in tightly, you can open the window, which allows you to slide yourself past the door with less room needed than if the glass is up, close the door then you can close the window from the outside. (or vice versa, open the window then open the door and slide in)


----------



## Dino_Donis

jryoung said:


> BW57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macauley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holding down on the unlock button on your key will open the driver and passenger window. Holding down on the lock button will close them.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how often I would use this. Given I have a roadster, I'd much rather this feature allowed me to lower/raise the soft-top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the coupe, if you are parked in tightly, you can open the window, which allows you to slide yourself past the door with less room needed than if the glass is up, close the door then you can close the window from the outside. (or vice versa, open the window then open the door and slide in)
Click to expand...

I use this feature all the time as I park in a single garage every night ...it's really tight & this helps bigtime...I had it on my MK2 but think I had to activate it via VCDS?

Sent from my Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Reasty

On the roadster if you open the drivers door on the leading edge is a button with a picture of a car with what looks like wifi above it,if you press the button it deactivates the movement sensors inside the car so you can park with the roof open and lock the car without the alarm keep going off,it always reactivates the next time you start the car,maybe not a hidden feature but i only found it the other day and ive had the car 5 months :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

They have that in the coupe too Reasty. TBH I've locked the roadster up with roof down a few times and the alarm has never gone off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChritianTTS

Macauley said:


> I found out about this one online - Holding down on the unlock button on your key will open the driver and passenger window. Holding down on the lock button will close them. You need to be 2m from the vehicle unfortunately. Would have been a useful feature for the summer if you could activate it from a longer range.


Just tried on my 2017 TTS, unfortunately it didn't work. Is there a setting I need to change somewhere?

Thanks!


----------



## 4433allanr

jryoung said:


> BW57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macauley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holding down on the unlock button on your key will open the driver and passenger window. Holding down on the lock button will close them.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how often I would use this. Given I have a roadster, I'd much rather this feature allowed me to lower/raise the soft-top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the coupe, if you are parked in tightly, you can open the window, which allows you to slide yourself past the door with less room needed than if the glass is up, close the door then you can close the window from the outside. (or vice versa, open the window then open the door and slide in)
Click to expand...

+1, use this all the time.


----------



## KevC

ChritianTTS said:


> Macauley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found out about this one online - Holding down on the unlock button on your key will open the driver and passenger window. Holding down on the lock button will close them. You need to be 2m from the vehicle unfortunately. Would have been a useful feature for the summer if you could activate it from a longer range.
> 
> 
> 
> Just tried on my 2017 TTS, unfortunately it didn't work. Is there a setting I need to change somewhere?
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

Page 36

Setting convenience opening in the Infotainment system
.. Select in the Infotainment system: IMENU I button > Vehicle > left control button >Vehicle settings .
To enable the convenience window opening function, the Long press to open windows function must be switched on.

I use it in the hot weather to let the hot air out before I get to the car when it's been out in the car park at work all day.


----------



## ChritianTTS

Perfect...worked a treat. Thanks KevC


----------



## Venom7000

ZephyR2 said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked about updates at my local dealer last week and was told £84 for the latest software unless a warranty issue then no charge.
> 
> They couldn't tell me what was in the updates or if I'd get the noise for arrival at POI which I would like.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask them what version of the software will the update take you too. That would be a good indicator of what new functions you might get judging by other posts on here.
Click to expand...

I doubt that he will get any new features.
Most likely they will not give him a whole new version/brand new software. They will most likely install a patch for the existing software that he has.
For example if he has a TT 2015 model like mine which has *139 version of MMI software*, *they wont update it to 066 version from 2016*. *More likely a 139/2.0 or 139----140*


----------



## mrxfrost

If you press and hold the voice button it activates Siri on your iPhone.

You can then control everything on your phone, ask it to play songs, even send messages...


----------



## Venom7000

Connect your iPhone to your TT via bluetooth and every time you leave your car it will mark where you parked it on Apple Maps app (the official iPhone Apple Maps application).

Must have:
1. Bluetooth connection enabled
2. Set this function on the iPhone Maps settings.
3. Fair signal/reception so the phone can tag the cars last location. (it uses the network cell & internal gps to triangulate the cars location)

Just noticed this month ago. Very handy feature. (very accurate too)
P.s- if by chance its incorrect location you can edit it.


----------



## ZephyR2

Venom7000 said:


> Connect your iPhone to your TT via bluetooth and every time you leave your car it will mark where you parked it on Apple Maps app (the official iPhone Apple Maps application).
> 
> Must have:
> 1. Bluetooth connection enabled
> 2. Set this function on the iPhone Maps settings.
> 3. Fair signal/reception so the phone can tag the cars last location. (it uses the network cell & internal gps to triangulate the cars location)
> 
> Just noticed this month ago. Very handy feature. (very accurate too)
> P.s- if by chance its incorrect location you can edit it.


Think the MMI phone app does something similar except that you just have to have the app running in the background (assuming you have previously set up a wifi link with your TT) and it will do it automatically.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

ZephyR2 said:


> Venom7000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Connect your iPhone to your TT via bluetooth and every time you leave your car it will mark where you parked it on Apple Maps app (the official iPhone Apple Maps application).
> 
> Must have:
> 1. Bluetooth connection enabled
> 2. Set this function on the iPhone Maps settings.
> 3. Fair signal/reception so the phone can tag the cars last location. (it uses the network cell & internal gps to triangulate the cars location)
> 
> Just noticed this month ago. Very handy feature. (very accurate too)
> P.s- if by chance its incorrect location you can edit it.
> 
> 
> 
> Think the MMI phone app does something similar except that you just have to have the app running in the background (assuming you have previously set up a wifi link with your TT) and it will do it automatically.
Click to expand...

MMI app never worked properly with this feature.


----------



## EvilTed

Venom7000 said:


> Connect your iPhone to your TT via bluetooth and every time you leave your car it will mark where you parked it on Apple Maps app (the official iPhone Apple Maps application).
> 
> Must have:
> 1. Bluetooth connection enabled
> 2. Set this function on the iPhone Maps settings.
> 3. Fair signal/reception so the phone can tag the cars last location. (it uses the network cell & internal gps to triangulate the cars location)
> 
> Just noticed this month ago. Very handy feature. (very accurate too)
> P.s- if by chance its incorrect location you can edit it.


I'd love to get this to work but I have never had any joy despite meeting the criteria above. I get nothing in apple Maps to tell me where my car is. I was wondering if somehow you have to tell the phone which bluetooth device is your car but I can't see how.


----------



## EvilTed

This made me investigate again. Apparently you have to have "significant locations" turned on too. 
I had it turned off because I generally don't see why I should allow Apple to collect information about where I go regularly. I've turned it back on and will see what happens.


----------



## jryoung

jonstatt said:


> mustremembermylogin said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame Audi don't seem to offer updates as there are definitely improvements in the MMI software.
> 
> Using Napster, for example, is a lot less 'clunky' than before (although it doesn't improve my music taste!  )
> 
> 
> 
> So what happens if you choose System Update in the Maintenance settings menu ? Does it always say nothing is available?
Click to expand...

You need the update on a sdcard


----------



## KevC

After 2 years of ownership I've just realised there's a sort of large plastic paperclip on the seatbelt strap that you can slide up to the top to stop the clip itself from sliding down between the seat and door making it easier to get hold of when you get in!!!


----------



## powerplay

KevC said:


> After 2 years of ownership I've just realised there's a sort of large plastic paperclip on the seatbelt strap that you can slide up to the top to stop the clip itself from sliding down between the seat and door making it easier to get hold of when you get in!!!


Doesn't every car have this? Every one I've ever owned certainly has!


----------



## KevC

Not that I've noticed but then I only change my car every 8 years or so, so the advances in features tend to be quite a jump!


----------



## Gh0sty

If you are in traffic (I drive through London every day ) and the auto cut off doesnt come on - press the no auto cut off button twice (on then off) and it will stop the engine.

It's taken me 5 months of cursing to find this out!


----------



## digital_dreamer

shame that feature doesn't turn it off for good.

I hate the stop start. 1st button i press after starting the car is to turn it off.


----------



## ReTTro fit

digital_dreamer said:


> shame that feature doesn't turn it off for good.
> 
> I hate the stop start. 1st button i press after starting the car is to turn it off.


Coded mine out with vcds 
The very first thing I did, can't stand the feature

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name

I quite often go out ro my car and all windows are down as ive sat on keys in my pocket


----------



## ZephyR2

digital_dreamer said:


> shame that feature doesn't turn it off for good.
> 
> I hate the stop start. 1st button i press after starting the car is to turn it off.


If you press the button UP twice it stops it for good, or until you turn it on again.


----------



## KevC

placeborick said:


> I quite often go out ro my car and all windows are down as ive sat on keys in my pocket


I think you can turn that off in the car settings menu. But it is really handy if someone has parked really close as it's easier to get in the car if you lower the window first with the key.


----------



## ReTTro fit

ZephyR2 said:


> digital_dreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> shame that feature doesn't turn it off for good.
> 
> I hate the stop start. 1st button i press after starting the car is to turn it off.
> 
> 
> 
> If you press the button UP twice it stops it for good, or until you turn it on again.
Click to expand...

You mean until the next ignition sequence 
Only way to turn it off completely is vcds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digital_dreamer

Sadly I don't have vdcs wish I did but it's a much for the cable just for stop start


----------



## Macauley

digital_dreamer said:


> Sadly I don't have vdcs wish I did but it's a much for the cable just for stop start


You can get a carista or OBDeleven for a fraction of the price. Best £15 I've ever spent on this car (so far  )

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00YVHGTBM/r ... 2Bb8MKSG8Q


----------



## ZephyR2

ReTTro fit said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> digital_dreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> shame that feature doesn't turn it off for good.
> 
> I hate the stop start. 1st button i press after starting the car is to turn it off.
> 
> 
> 
> If you press the button UP twice it stops it for good, or until you turn it on again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean until the next ignition sequence
> Only way to turn it off completely is vcds
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You can 't push the button up. It was a joke. I just wondered how many would be going out there and trying it. :lol:


----------



## ReTTro fit

Lmfao 
Sorry zeph 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digital_dreamer

Macauley said:


> digital_dreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I don't have vdcs wish I did but it's a much for the cable just for stop start
> 
> 
> 
> You can get a carista or OBDeleven for a fraction of the price. Best £15 I've ever spent on this car (so far  )
> 
> Amazon link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00YVHGTBM/r ... 2Bb8MKSG8Q
Click to expand...

Thanks going to order one later! £15 is a bargain. For some reason i had it in my mind it didn't support IOS.


----------



## Macauley

digital_dreamer said:


> Macauley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> digital_dreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I don't have vdcs wish I did but it's a much for the cable just for stop start
> 
> 
> 
> You can get a carista or OBDeleven for a fraction of the price. Best £15 I've ever spent on this car (so far  )
> 
> Amazon link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00YVHGTBM/r ... 2Bb8MKSG8Q
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks going to order one later! £15 is a bargain. For some reason i had it in my mind it didn't support IOS.
Click to expand...

It does have a subscription however, but you can sign up to their beta testing and then get it for free for a month. You do get a month for free with the device anyway so you may not need to do that.

Beta testing link: https://caristaapp.com/p/beta


----------



## TRTT

KevC said:


> After 2 years of ownership I've just realised there's a sort of large plastic paperclip on the seatbelt strap that you can slide up to the top to stop the clip itself from sliding down between the seat and door making it easier to get hold of when you get in!!!


Don't know if it's also the intended purpose, but I use it to give a little slack across the horizontal waist section when I'm driving with the seatbelt plugged in. It prevents shirt creases, yet the clip's loose enough to push back out of the way if the belt needs to do its stuff.


----------



## denTTony

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]
You can 't push the button up. It was a joke. I just wondered how many would be going out there and trying it. :lol:[/quote]

didnt know if the button could be pushed up or not but i was going to try today !


----------



## WL80

I ordered OBDeleven PRO yesterday for 35€ ! Available on a well known auction site in Germany.


----------



## Gh0sty

Macauley said:


> It does have a subscription however, but you can sign up to their beta testing and then get it for free for a month. You do get a month for free with the device anyway so you may not need to do that.
> 
> Beta testing link: https://caristaapp.com/p/beta


I'm beta testing at the moment - I will say that most of the customisations dont work - I did get visual rear sensors, laptimer, no of indicator flashes and timeout on coming home lights working, but thats about it.

If youre thinking of buying maybe wait until the betas done and everything works - unless youre willing to join in the beta


----------



## bainsyboy

Have been looking at obdeleven, what does it change or do exactly?
I have an audio ttrs, with most stuff on it, so not sure if it's worth forking out for one of these devices


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

KevC said:


> After 2 years of ownership I've just realised there's a sort of large plastic paperclip on the seatbelt strap that you can slide up to the top to stop the clip itself from sliding down between the seat and door making it easier to get hold of when you get in!!!


Thanks, this helped me as i couldn't figure out why it was suddenly happening!! clip moved up now and it doesn't get stuck between my seat.


----------



## TRTT

Macauley said:


> digital_dreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I don't have vdcs wish I did but it's a much for the cable just for stop start
> 
> 
> 
> You can get a carista or OBDeleven for a fraction of the price. Best £15 I've ever spent on this car (so far  )
> 
> Amazon link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00YVHGTBM/r ... 2Bb8MKSG8Q
Click to expand...

Which features have you changed with Carista? I picked one up but don't see much of value in the available options (I chose the 1 month free trial). Would love to hear of something I'm missing!


----------



## Number86

Someone please tell me what's wrong with start stop? Why on earth would you code something out permanently which aids with fuel consumption.

There are two, simple ways to stop it coming on. Be in dynamic/sport mode. Or you hold the brake gently when at a stop, and if it. Looks like you might be stopped a while, just push down a bit harder and it will kick in. Simples!


----------



## digital_dreamer

because fuel consumption isn't top of my list.


----------



## WL80

Start/stop does not save fuel unless you stop for more than 30-60s (general figure, may vary car to car). Starting the engine takes quite a bit of energy (fuel and electricity) to make it an obvious fuel-saver deal. That does not take into account extra wear the machine suffers at each spin-up. I have nothing against that gizmo, as long as it is default-off.


----------



## ross_t_boss

Does the RS have stop-start? I can't remember the last time it ever kicked in on mine, even when I've been stopped in traffic when it would actually be useful. Maybe I turned it off in individual mode, if it's possible, or something to do with one of the 'dynamic' options.


----------



## TRTT

WL80 said:


> Start/stop does not save fuel unless you stop for more than 30-60s (general figure, may vary car to car). Starting the engine takes quite a bit of energy (fuel and electricity) to make it an obvious fuel-saver deal. That does not take into account extra wear the machine suffers at each spin-up. I have nothing against that gizmo, as long as it is default-off.


Similar equation for environmental impact?


----------



## WL80

I'd guess yes. When you star your engine, everything is off-spec for short time. The momentary load is very high - imperfect combustion, temperature, etc. In that short time (1-2s) I'd guess emissions comply to blast furnace standards from 1709 
The energy engine starter uses also comes from somewhere. It is a 1s load going up to 250-600A depending on engine. Car must pump this energy back to battery too.


----------



## powerplay

I disabled start-stop permanently purely because

1) There is no user-accessible way to default it to off
2) It's F**ing annoying.


----------



## ReTTro fit

powerplay said:


> I disabled start-stop permanently purely because
> 
> 1) There is no user-accessible way to default it to off
> 2) It's F**ing annoying.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRTT

WL80 said:


> I'd guess yes. When you star your engine, everything is off-spec for short time. The momentary load is very high - imperfect combustion, temperature, etc. In that short time (1-2s) I'd guess emissions comply to blast furnace standards from 1709
> The energy engine starter uses also comes from somewhere. It is a 1s load going up to 250-600A depending on engine. Car must pump this energy back to battery too.


I'd love to know what the threshold is in the number of seconds-since-stopped (with "normal" temperatures etc) when auto cut-off makes sense both from the environmental and economical perspective.


----------



## Rev




----------



## TRTT

Good vid


----------



## TRTT

powerplay said:


> I disabled start-stop permanently purely because
> 
> 1) There is no user-accessible way to default it to off
> 2) It's F**ing annoying.


Did you manage to do it with the Carista unit you picked up?


----------



## powerplay

TRTT said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disabled start-stop permanently purely because
> 
> 1) There is no user-accessible way to default it to off
> 2) It's F**ing annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you manage to do it with the Carista unit you picked up?
Click to expand...

Sorry not sure what you mean?

I did it using VCDS following the advice in the Audi byte and bit thread


----------



## TRTT

powerplay said:


> TRTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disabled start-stop permanently purely because
> 
> 1) There is no user-accessible way to default it to off
> 2) It's F**ing annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you manage to do it with the Carista unit you picked up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry not sure what you mean?
> 
> I did it using VCDS following the advice in the Audi byte and bit thread
Click to expand...

Sorry - I confused you with somebody else. Good to know you used VCDS though - thanks!


----------



## TTLew

WL80 said:


> Start/stop does not save fuel unless you stop for more than 30-60s (general figure, may vary car to car). Starting the engine takes quite a bit of energy (fuel and electricity) to make it an obvious fuel-saver deal. That does not take into account extra wear the machine suffers at each spin-up. I have nothing against that gizmo, as long as it is default-off.


According to this video anything longer than 7 seconds idle means wasted fuel. Compared to stopping then starting the engine


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

Rev said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k159M8QhCIE


flaming galah


----------



## Snake TT

Hi all,

Received my Carista OBD in the post today and enabled a couple of bits and bobs. Worth noting it sometimes turns other settings off so I had to go back into the VC and re-enable my LED comfort lighting and folding mirrors.

Edit: Interestingly most of what could be enabled was already enabled on my model.

I could see no sign of the reversing sensor graphic for the VC or anything about altering the dial graphics. Are these in there or part of the beta test?

Edit: Joined the beta and have now been able to activate the rear reversing graphic which is very useful. Not sure why it's hidden away. Not been able to change any of the dial graphics though. There are options for carbon fibre etc but they don't seem to work.


----------



## wlondoner

Good video about stop/start:






Also with councils now putting in fines for engines being left idle and the benefits of reduction in pollution in cities especially (although it may not be very much) I am all for stop/start, at least it's not electric aye!


----------



## spidey3

Reasty said:


> On the roadster if you open the drivers door on the leading edge is a button with a picture of a car with what looks like wifi above it,if you press the button it deactivates the movement sensors inside the car so you can park with the roof open and lock the car without the alarm keep going off,it always reactivates the next time you start the car,maybe not a hidden feature but i only found it the other day and ive had the car 5 months :lol:


Does this exist on the 2019 TTRS Coupe (US version)? I cannot find the button...


----------



## KevC

Pretty sure they all have it. I think it's on the B pillar on the coupe below the seatbelt mount.


----------



## kevin#34

only if the car is OEM alarm equipped, I think


----------



## spidey3

ross_t_boss said:


> Does the RS have stop-start? I can't remember the last time it ever kicked in on mine, even when I've been stopped in traffic when it would actually be useful. Maybe I turned it off in individual mode, if it's possible, or something to do with one of the 'dynamic' options.


Sorry to thread-necro, but my 2019 TTRS (US) does not have stop-start.

I know it is an unpopular opinion, but I wish that it did have it when driving in Comfort mode. We've seen coding to disable start-stop; I wonder, is there coding to enable it?

Unfortunately, I occasionally find myself stuck in traffic, and it would be nice to reduce fuel consumption / emissions a bit during that time spent sitting still...


----------



## pcbbc

The coding to "disable" it is a hack. You change the battery voltage below which it will not activate.
Obviously having the engine stop when you have a low battery is undesirable as it may not start again!

So, if you set the voltage to a higher value (e.g. from default 7.6 to 12.0 as recommended), the system is still "enabled" but never kick in.

I assume on the US model you never see the Autostart logo on the VC at all, and don't have the button on the console to manually enable/disable either?
On would assume there is some coding for this, but I'm going to assume it's probably NOT the hack described above.


----------



## pcbbc

spidey3 said:


> Does this exist on the 2019 TTRS Coupe (US version)? I cannot find the button...


UK/EU Coupé Owners Manual Page 34
UK/EU Roadster Owners Manual Page 32

The section on the "Interior monitor and tow-away protection" seems to be completely missing from the US Coupé Owners Manual
I'm going to assume the US vehicles have a different alarm system.


----------



## ZephyR2

Also any reference to the auto Stop/Start function is also completely missing from the US manual.


----------



## powerplay

Wanting to actually add stop-start has got to be a first :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pcbbc

powerplay said:


> Wanting to actually add stop-start has got to be a first :lol: :lol: :lol:


Indeed.

Here's a circuit to automatically disable it on start for a MK7 golf.
I'd imagine a very similar, if not identical, mod should be possible for the TT.


----------



## ZephyR2

powerplay said:


> Wanting to actually add stop-start has got to be a first :lol: :lol: :lol:


The other man's grass is always greener. :mrgreen:


----------



## spidey3

ZephyR2 said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanting to actually add stop-start has got to be a first :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> The other man's grass is always greener. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

The fact of the matter is that I just want the _option_ of enabling it, when I want it. Have you ever driven in NYC? Standing still in traffic is a major aspect of the experience! If I could enable it when I want, it would save me some fuel and emissions in city driving, which is a fact of life for me, at least one day each week.

More generally, I wish I understood why on an $80k vehicle there are features, included on other less expensive versions, that I am not allowed to have. These were not even available in the configurator; no way to order the car with them!


No stop/start (the cheapo Mini I rented last month had this)[/*]
No button to enable/disable hold assist[/*]
No matrix led headlights[/*]
No high beam assist[/*]
No active lane assist (my wife's Subaru has this)[/*]
No button to enable/disable internal motion sensors (I had this on my 2001)[/*]
No adaptive cruise control (my wife's Subaru has this)[/*]
etc.[/*]


----------



## Steve2017TTS

spidey3 said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanting to actually add stop-start has got to be a first :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> The other man's grass is always greener. :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact of the matter is that I just want the _option_ of enabling it, when I want it. Have you ever driven in NYC? Standing still in traffic is a major aspect of the experience! If I could enable it when I want, it would save me some fuel and emissions in city driving, which is a fact of life for me, at least one day each week.
> 
> More generally, I wish I understood why on an $80k vehicle there are features, included on other less expensive versions, that I am not allowed to have. These were not even available in the configurator; no way to order the car with them!
> 
> 
> No stop/start (the cheapo Mini I rented last month had this)[/*]
> No button to enable/disable hold assist[/*]
> No matrix led headlights[/*]
> No high beam assist[/*]
> No active lane assist (my wife's Subaru has this)[/*]
> No button to enable/disable internal motion sensors (I had this on my 2001)[/*]
> No adaptive cruise control (my wife's Subaru has this)[/*]
> etc.[/*]
Click to expand...

You forgot - no electric seats with memory for each driver!


----------



## captainhero17

Steve2017TTS said:


> You forgot - no electric seats with memory for each driver!


+1

P.s- you may have a message in your inbox Steve


----------



## spidey3

Steve2017TTS said:


> You forgot - no electric seats with memory for each driver!


+100


----------



## Steve2017TTS

captainhero17 said:


> Steve2017TTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot - no electric seats with memory for each driver!
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> P.s- you may have a message in your inbox Steve
Click to expand...

Replied!


----------



## Micheal Knight

After reading this handy little thread and noticing my discovery ( I say mine as in a random TT vid on YouTube I was watching the other day) wasn’t on here, I thought I’d share.

In the storage area under the arm rest there are 4 slots cut into plastic that are coin holders. Perfect to store a few quid in ready for shopping trolleys or tipping the windscreen “cleaner” at the lights.


----------



## RobinHelsby

These slots are also invaluable for storing a replacement battery for the key fob...just sayin...



Micheal Knight said:


> After reading this handy little thread and noticing my discovery ( I say mine as in a random TT vid on YouTube I was watching the other day) wasn’t on here, I thought I’d share.
> 
> In the storage area under the arm rest there are 4 slots cut into plastic that are coin holders. Perfect to store a few quid in ready for shopping trolleys or tipping the windscreen “cleaner” at the lights.
> 
> View attachment 486495


----------



## Micheal Knight

Re the battery, what a great idea


----------



## Sticks

Thanks for the coin slot tip, I hadn't noticed. Do they all have the folding cup holder too?

I've just read back re the phone left in reminder, which I found the other day. V good.


----------



## MGTS

Hi all - new here. I found a hidden button, but have no idea what it does. 

It is a tiny recessed button under the steering wheel down by your left knee (if you are in right hand drive car). 

Does anyone know what this does?


----------



## Mokorx

MGTS said:


> Hi all - new here. I found a hidden button, but have no idea what it does.
> 
> It is a tiny recessed button under the steering wheel down by your left knee (if you are in right hand drive car).
> 
> Does anyone know what this does?



That is AC sensor. Do not try to press it down!


----------



## mssteel

Great forum folks! I just bought an S-line coupe (comfort & sound and technology pack) and am positively overwhelmed by the features! Apart from this thread, can anyone recommend websites, videos etc to help discover the hidden gems that the car has to offer rather than having to read the effing manual?


----------

